# Problem with Sevcon Gen 4



## attiliopiccolo10 (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi to everything,
this is my first post on your beautiful forum.

I was loading a save parameters on a gen 4 and during this operation accidentally a my friend turn off the key.
After this I turn on the controller but it don't start: the led status make a single flash with other two more less long and it stop.

I think that the controller is in block for the partial load of parameters.

Someone know how reset the Sevcon controller or solve this problem?

Thank you very much for your time


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Can you connect via DVT again? Can you re-load the parameters?


----------



## attiliopiccolo10 (Sep 22, 2017)

frodus said:


> Can you connect via DVT again? Can you re-load the parameters?




I don't try because I called my SEVCON reseller and it speak me that the only them can resolve the problem (natural he call me money).

Unfortunately the SEVCON Italy is really wrong because try to make everything by self and don't give at the client the free access to controller.
He give me a custom DVT software that don't have all functions, whit this I know also that the controller is in transmission error.

Now I download the official DVT software to try.

Can it work also without ixxat but with another canbus us connector? I have the connector sell by SEVCON Italy that isn't a ixxat.

At the moment I understand that my controller is in boatloader backdoor mode can you help me? 




Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## attiliopiccolo10 (Sep 22, 2017)

I try to download and install the DVT software but it don't run on my Windows 7


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

If you don't have the full DVT and an IXXAT device, I don't know that I can help. Not without you sending to me (same situation as who sold you the controller).


----------



## attiliopiccolo10 (Sep 22, 2017)

frodus said:


> If you don't have the full DVT and an IXXAT device, I don't know that I can help. Not without you sending to me (same situation as who sold you the controller).




Can you give informations to find an update copy of software? Can you give me remote assistance to solve this problems ?


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

NO, it requires you to have an IXXAT cable as well as registered DVT software on your computer. If you have neither of those, it's not possible to do anything for you without sending it to someone that does.


----------

